# chase tower chicago ,dli 63, solow building, sompo japan headquarters, W R grace building



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

choose only one....

chase tower chicago








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chase_Tower_060514.jpg

dli 63 building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/63_Building

solow building

Solow Building por ahisgett, no Flickr

sompo japan headquarters








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sompo_Japan_Building

w r grace building








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._R._Grace_Building


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

What is the idea behind this poll?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chase Tower, Chicago.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

It was really hard, but I chose 63 City (Seoul). I really appreciate the W. R. Grace Building (NYC) too.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I choose sompo japan....


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

If it's about towers with curved base you could add Marina Bay Sands ( Singapore ) too.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
I forgot....forgive me....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Without the ship on the top, then I'd say yes, otherwise Marina Sands shouldn't be included imo. My pick is dli63.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Grace needs to be seen in person. It's alabaster stone facade is really a few shades brighter than any other building in Manhattan and the font and lettering around the tower really takes the style up a notch.


----------

